# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Malware Bytes Anti Malware (mbam)

## dfinc

MalwareBytes Anti-malware - free spyware, malware, trojan remover.
Malwarebytes’ Anti-Malware is designed to quickly detect, destroy, and prevent malware, spyware, trojans. Can detect and remove malware that even the most well-known Anti-Virus and Anti-Malware applications on the market today cannot.

The interface is plain and simple to use. Malwarebytes’ Anti-Malware scan system allows performing a quick scan or a full scan, depending on your needs.


MalwareBytes Anti-malware Features:

Support for Windows 2000, XP, and Vista 
Light speed quick scanning 
Ability to perform full scans for all drives 
Malwarebytes’ Anti-Malware Protection Module(requires registration) 
Database updates released daily 
Quarantine to hold threats and restore them at your convenience 
Ignore list for both the scanner and Protection Module 
Settings to enhance your Malwarebytes’ Anti-Malware performance 
A small list of extra utilities to help remove malware manually 
Multi-lingual support 
Works together with other anti-malware utilities 
Command line support for quick scanning 
Context menu integration to scan files on demand 
Download Now
http://darfuns.com/download-malwarebytes/

----------

